# 

## witu102

Witam,
na wiosnę ruszam z budowa domku pod miastem, nie letniskowego, ale i nie będzie tam nikt mieszkał na stałe. 
Zależy mi na jak największej automatyzacji i możliwości kontroli największej liczby parametrów poprzez internet/telefon.
Czytałem trochę i na forum wiele osób opiera "inteligencję" swojego domu o centralę Satel Integra np 128-WRL.
Zależy mi rzecz jasna na skutecznym alarmie (czujki + kontaktrony)-to mam rozgryzione
dodatkowo chciałbym podłączyć czujniki dymu oraz zalania-> chciałbym dostawać sms w razie wystąpienia alarmu.
Dodatkowo fajnie byłoby móc kontrolować stan oświetlenia i rolet z możliwością zdalnej zmiany.
Nie potrzebuje sterowania z tabletu, ipada ani 7" monitorów w każdej ścianie. Zależy mi aby nie jechać 35km w jedną stronę gdy nie będę mógł sobie przypomnieć czy aby nie zostawiłem światła w łazience czy przedpokoju. 
Czy jest jakiś prosty przepis na wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej tak, aby można było to wszystko spiąć w centrali czy trzeba zatrudnić od początku do końca fachowców od "inteligentnych" instalacji?

Oto funkcje jakie chciałbym realizować:

1)Funkcje
-alarm antywłamaniowy
-alarm przeciwpożarowy 
	-czujka dymu (kuchnia, korytarz, piwnica-kotłownia)
	-czujka gazu  (piwnica-kotłownia)
-alarm przeciw zalaniu
	-czujka zalania (kuchnia,łazienki, piwnica-kotłownia)

2)Kontrola stanu obiektu
-kontaktrony: 
-brama wjazdowa 
-furtka 
-brama garażowa 
-drzwi wejściowe (kontrola położenia zapadki w zamku)
-okna
-rolety
-oświetlenie – kontrola stanu wł/wył
-wybrane obwody elektryczne - kontrola stanu wł/wył

3)Zdalne sterowanie obiektem
-brama wjazdowa 
-brama garażowa 
-rolety (opuszczenie przy włączeniu alarmu + możliwość zdalnego opuszczenia)
-okna dachowe (możliwość zamknięcia + automatyczne sterowanie czujnikiem deszczu)
-nawadnianie ogrodu (sterowanie zegarem/kalendarzem + automatyczne sterowaniem czujnikiem wilgotności)
-oświetlenie wewnętrzne (symulacja obecności przy włączeniu alarmu + możliwość zdalnego sterowania)
-oświetlenie zewnętrzne (sterowanie zegarem/kalendarzem w połączeniu z czujnikiem zmierzchowym + sterowanie „ręczne”)
-wybrane obwody elektryczne (wyłączanie przy włączeniu alarmu + możliwość zdalnego wyłączenia)
-elektrozawór wodny zamykający dopływ wody w razie wykrycia zalania (podział na strefy-np zalanie w kuchni-odcięcie dopływu tylko do kuchni)
-elektrozawór gazowy (odcięcie dopływu w razie wykrycia podniesionego poziomu przez czujkę w kotłowni)

----------


## Maanniutek

Witam

Powiem tak prostego przepisu na to nie ma, z tego co widzę bardzo dużo funkcji ma spełniać system.
Podstawą do tego jak napisałeś jest Integra tylko ja najczęściej używałem 128 ale nie WRL zależy czy planujesz jakieś urządzenia bezprzewodowe czy nie.
Jeśli nie planujesz bezprzewodówki to dodatkowo moduł GPRS T2 do powiadomień sms oraz moduł ETHM do sterowania przez internet.
Moduły które będą wszystkim sterować to INT IORS i to wystarczy  :smile:  Jest pewne ograniczenie 128 możliwych urządzeń do sterowania łącznie z czujnikami alarmowymi.

W razie pytań pisz

Wszystkie powyższe funkcje da się zrealizować ale wymaga to dobrego rozrysowania i zaplanowania, tak na szybko i prosto nie da się tego zrobić.

----------


## witu102

wiem, że na szybko się nic porządnie nie da dlatego piszę na początku stycznia o problemie który być może będzie miał miejsce za 6-7 miesięcy (planuje domek szkieletowy).
Na początek, korzystając z cech szkieletowca czyli łatwe i bezproblemowe ciągnięcie kabli chciałem od każdego włącznika (dzwonkowe) poprowadzić kabel niskonapięciowy do rozdzielni, w rozdzielni zaś założę przekaźniki i od nich dopiero puszczę zasilanie na odbiorniki (lampy). Czy taki początek wydaje się choć trochę sensowny? Sprawę sterowania bramami, oknami będę rozpracowywał na późniejszych etapach, ale wydaje mi się, że zacząć należy od podstaw :smile:

----------


## Maanniutek

tak taki początek jest dobry każdy włącznik zrób sobie np skrętką utp z tym ze jeśli masz obok siebie kilka to na jednej skrętce zrobisz 7 szt pojedyńczych lub np 3 szt podwójne. Każdy odbiornik oddzielny kabel z rozdzielni. Przekaźników nie musisz stosować ponieważ moduł o którym pisałem INT IORS ma wbudowane przekaźniki i służy właśnie do sterowania ma 8 wejść i 8 wyjść. Takich modułów w zależności ile będziesz miał odbiorników do wysterowania.

----------


## dendrytus

> tak taki początek jest dobry każdy *włącznik zrób sobie np skrętką utp* z tym ze jeśli masz obok siebie kilka to na jednej skrętce zrobisz 7 szt pojedyńczych lub np 3 szt podwójne.


 Radzę przeczytać najpierw instrukcję od integry, żeby później nie było płaczu.

----------


## Maanniutek

i co masz za problemy zrobiłeś to kiedyś? ja mam już kilka instalacji zrobionych w ten sposób  :smile:  i nie ma żadnych problemów

----------


## witu102

No czyli początek mam :smile:  skrętka do każdego włącznika dzwonkowego i do każdego odbiornika kabel osobny, wszystko schodzi się w rozdzielni. Jak rozumiem, sama Integra nie starczy i trzeba  INT IORS założyć?
Jak ma się sprawa kontaktronów? mogą one służyć zarówno do wzniecania alrmu jak i zdalnej kontroli drzwi, okien, bramy?

----------


## Maanniutek

oczywiście ze tak ale bramy mogą mieć wyprowadzona sygnalizacje stanu

----------


## witu102

Kontaktron do bramy garażowej to coś koło 30zł więc w razie czego można też założyć :smile: 
Dodatkowo czujki ruchu chciałbym wykorzystać do załączania oświetlenia LED przedpokój, kuchnia, schody, korytarz. Rozumiem, że analogicznie najłatwiej kable od tych obwodów wrzucić do rozdzielni?
Aha jeszcze jedno skoro każdy  INT IORS ma 8 wejśc a Satel 128 to podłączenie 1  INT IORS zajumje mi jedno wejście w Satelu czy 8?
Rozumiem, że  INT IORS potrzebuje tylko do sterowania oświetleniem/obwodami elektrycznymi, czy do elektrozaworów, siłowników itd tez trzeba?

----------


## dendrytus

> i co masz za problemy zrobiłeś to kiedyś? ja mam już kilka instalacji zrobionych w ten sposób  i nie ma żadnych problemów


 Pozazdrościć odwagi i profesjonalizmu

----------


## aadamuss24

Zrób sobie kilka przepustow do rozdzielni na zapas np. Pomiędzy miejscem audio video a rozdzielnia i innymi pomieszczeniami. Czasami może się to przydać. Ja mam zrobiona zwykła instalacje i do tego skretka na wszelki wypadek od wlaczniow do rozdzielni. Z ciekawością poczytam co z tego wyjdzie. Pozdr adam

----------


## Maanniutek

> Pozazdrościć odwagi i profesjonalizmu


nie zawsze stosuje sie instrukcje obsługi

Przykład 
Satel uważa iż ich bezprzewodowe czujki dymu należy wzbudzać preparatem Solo, a nie działają na to
Satel uważa że jego czujki dymu nie wzbudzi dym papierosowy, a jednak wzbudza  :smile: 

wiem ze miałeś na myśli iż instalacji alarmowych nie robi się na skrętkach tak podaje m.in. Satel ale tu nie ma to znaczenia

----------


## Maanniutek

> Zrób sobie kilka przepustow do rozdzielni na zapas np. Pomiędzy miejscem audio video a rozdzielnia i innymi pomieszczeniami. Czasami może się to przydać. Ja mam zrobiona zwykła instalacje i do tego skretka na wszelki wypadek od wlaczniow do rozdzielni. Z ciekawością poczytam co z tego wyjdzie. Pozdr adam


Adam Twoją instalację też prosto można przerobić na inteligentna modułami bezprzewodowymi montowanymi w puszkach  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> nie zawsze stosuje sie instrukcje obsługi


No to jesz bardziej, gratuluję odwagi.



> Przykład 
> Satel uważa iż ich bezprzewodowe czujki dymu należy wzbudzać preparatem Solo, a nie działają na to
> Satel uważa że jego czujki dymu nie wzbudzi dym papierosowy, a jednak wzbudza


Tylko, że to się ma nijak do  wykonania instalacji.




> wiem ze miałeś na myśli iż instalacji alarmowych nie robi się na skrętkach tak podaje m.in. Satel ale tu nie ma to znaczenia


Można i w ten sposób naciągać klienta na koszty, ale przynajmniej masz za karę przej**any montaż.

----------


## Maanniutek

> No to jesz bardziej, gratuluję odwagi.
> 
> Tylko, że to się ma nijak do  wykonania instalacji.



to był przykład że satel nie zawsze ma racje




> Można i w ten sposób naciągać klienta na koszty, ale przynajmniej masz za karę przej**any montaż.


nie zgodzę się łatwiejszy niż na kablach elektrycznych, koszty są takie same przynajmniej u mnie  :smile:

----------


## dendrytus

> nie zgodzę się łatwiejszy niż na kablach elektrycznych, koszty są takie same przynajmniej u mnie


 może i ławiejszy niż w kablach elektrycznych, ale dużo gorszy iż w tzw. domofonowych.
Ciekaw jakim cudem skrętka 4 parowa czyli 8 żył może być w cenie 6 żyłowego lub ośmio żyłowego przewodu. Chyba, że masz na myśli przewody wykonane z CCS

----------


## witu102

ekhm ekhm lekki offtop się nam zrobił, a mnie naprawdę zależy na rzeczowych informacjach...

----------


## Maanniutek

dendrytus lubi robić zamieszanie jak zauważyłem, to chyba dla niego frajda, wszystko lubi negować zaprzeczać itp więc nic się nie przejmuj

----------


## witu102

wiem wiem, już się dowiedziałem, że nazwany przeze mnie system multiroom nie jest nim i muszę tą nazwę zmienić (na forum?) zaraz się dowiem, że to co chce zrpbić tutaj to nie inteligentny dom (tego realizować w pełni nie chcę), ani automatyka i znów muszę zmienić nazwę albo się nie odczepi.
Czy jak chodzi o INT IORS to rozumiem, że działają jak zwykłe przekaźniki bistabilne tyle, że z sygnalizacją stanu. Czy można do nich podłączyć czujki od alarmu aby uruchamiały niektóre obwody w ramach naruszenia strefy (np światło w holu, w kuchni itd) po zmroku? i czy możliwe jest wówczas sterowanie takim obwodem na 3 sposoby? czujka, włącznik dzwonkowy, zdalnie za pośrednictwem Integry?

----------


## Maanniutek

tak na iors zrobisz wszystko a działają jak będziesz chciał jesli zaprogramujesz bistabilny to taki będzie jeśli mono to mono.  sterować można na rózne sposoby mogą też zacząć migać światła w całym domu jak ktoś załączy alarm

----------


## donkichotdon

Pytanie tylko czy szanująca się firma i szanująca swoich klientów nie powinna jednak poinformować o " trudnościach" Problem raczej nie dotyczy pojedynczych egzemplarzy. U mnie tylko był problem z kilkoma sztukami, a jak to wygląda u innych instalatorów to można poczytać:
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic3221064.html

----------

